# Second Nature Hydroponics' Trace mix



## UnceasingStorm (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if anyone has purchased the trace mix from Second Nature Hydroponics in Mississauga. If so, I was just wondering how much to dilute this by when adding into the tank on alternate days.

Thanks!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

UnceasingStorm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has purchased the trace mix from Second Nature Hydroponics in Mississauga. If so, I was just wondering how much to dilute this by when adding into the tank on alternate days.
> 
> Thanks!


http://calc.petalphile.com use "Plantex CSM+B" as the option to calculate


----------

